
Whole Foods wants workers to pay colleagues’ sick leave during coronavirus - Jerry2
https://www.rawstory.com/2020/03/grotesque-level-of-greed-jeff-bezos-whole-foods-wants-workers-to-pay-colleagues-sick-leave-during-coronavirus/
======
floatingatoll
Amazon’s full response is at the top of the article, starts with this
sentence:

> _This is a longstanding Whole Foods Market program from prior to the
> acquisition._

~~~
inetsee
I think the last sentence of the response is also important:

"all Whole Foods team members have access to the 2-weeks paid time off related
to coronavirus that was announced for all Amazon employees."

